# Hagyományos szűrrátét iparművésztől



## Syilia (2011 Szeptember 22)

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PZjY7wcJGhtAtzM6NsxuOg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-aFw-qQgBduw/TnrrJgBaH4I/AAAAAAAAIQk/WmWvaMU-dx0/s144/sz%2525C3%2525B3r%2525C3%2525B3lap.jpg" height="144" width="102" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">Származási hely: <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/szdodek/Szurratet?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Szűrrátét</a></td></tr></table>


----------

